# jTextArea



## javauserxyz (23. Apr 2009)

kann man in einem jTextArea den inhalt rechtbündig anordnen lassen?

wenn ja wie?


----------



## SlaterB (23. Apr 2009)

doppelte Themen sind nicht so lustig, auch mit minimaler Variation des Themas
http://www.java-forum.org/awt-swing-swt/82144-jtable.html

zumal die Aligment-Anweisung in dem Thema dort doch auch für JTextArea funktionieren sollte?
ok, heißt bei JTextArea setAlignmentX,
aber du kannst hier kaum für jede Suche in der API ein Thema aufmachen


----------



## Ebenius (23. Apr 2009)

SlaterB hat gesagt.:


> ok, heißt bei JTextArea setAlignmentX,


AlignmentX / AlignmentY kommen aus java.awt.Component und haben mit dem Text-Layout nix zu tun.

Eine JTextArea kann man nicht rechtsbündig ausrichten, es sei denn man missbraucht die Component Orientation dafür oder man schreibt sich ein eigenes TextAreaUI. Beides kann ich nicht empfehlen. Eine JTextArea hat den Zweck, (plain) Texteingaben vom Benutzer entgegen zu nehmen. In nicht RTL-Umgebungen sollte dies stets linksbündig passieren.

Wenn rechtsbündig mehrzeiliger Text dargestellt werden soll, kann man ein JLabel mit HTML benutzen. Oder ein JEditorPane (oder JTextPane) zu benutzen und mit einem StyledDocument zu arbeiten: 
	
	
	
	





```
final DefaultStyledDocument doc = new DefaultStyledDocument();
final Style styleRight = doc.addStyle("right", null);
StyleConstants.setAlignment(styleRight, StyleConstants.ALIGN_RIGHT);

final JTextPane textPane = new JTextPane(doc);
textPane.setLogicalStyle(styleRight);
textPane.setPreferredSize(new Dimension(500, 300));
textPane.setText("Ich bin ein mehrzeiliger\n"
      + "Text der rechtsbündig\n"
      + "dargestellt wird.");

final JPanel contentPane = new JPanel(new BorderLayout(6, 6));
contentPane.add(textPane);

final JFrame f = new JFrame("JTextPane Alignment Fun");
f.setContentPane(contentPane);
f.pack();
f.setLocationRelativeTo(null);
f.setDefaultCloseOperation(WindowConstants.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
f.setVisible(true);
```
Ich hab das Thema wieder geöffnet, weil es sich tatsächlich um etwas anderes handelt.

Ebenius


----------

